# Panther out today!



## 57pack (Oct 5, 2019)

After the yard work today, while putting away the tractor. A old friend caught me eye, sitting quietly in the garage. My old Schwinn Panther was asking for a ride. Aired up the tires, washed the dust off and away we went. Flashback to 1959 and I’m pedaling to Elwood Kindle School!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm not a middleweight kind of guy, but that is one nice looking ride.


----------



## 57pack (Oct 5, 2019)

When I was a kid I had a hand-me-down beat Rollfast. I always wanted a new Schwinn but dad couldn’t swing it. 
I found this Panther in a yard sale about ten years ago for $25. 
I replaced the missing racks, headlamps, and chainguard. Bike should have the Panther 2 guard but I couldn’t find one in radiant red.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2019)

What tires are you rolling on? Those heavy duty tire whiskers look cool! Ice spikes?


----------



## 57pack (Oct 8, 2019)

Not Schwinn tires. Bought set on eBay, probably Chinese. No, no spikes. Just the rubber nubs left over from the mold.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2019)

Id rather sit on that deck that ride a bike.thats a good view.


----------



## 57pack (Oct 8, 2019)

That’s what I was doing when I took the picture of the Schwinn!
Yes, it’s a very nice view. We were lucky enough to buy this lot and build our house here in 1990. If you look hard enough you can spot my 1953 Arkansas Traveler moored at the dock.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice looking Panther.
Hammerhead


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cool scene , beautiful picture,  nothing better than a ride on beautiful schwinn on a beautiful fall day , thanks for sharing , heres a couple of my panther !!


----------



## 57pack (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful ride! Thanks for the photo! My Panther is from 1959 and in reality a Panther 2. Couldn’t find a radiant red Panther 2 chainguard to replace missing part. Had to settle for Panther 3 chainguard.  Your Panther could be called a Panther 1 !


----------



## Tim s (Oct 14, 2019)

Well said OZ1972! Tim S


----------



## mymikesbikes (Oct 15, 2019)

57pack said:


> After the yard work today, while putting away the tractor. A old friend caught me eye, sitting quietly in the garage. My old Schwinn Panther was asking for a ride. Aired up the tires, washed the dust off and away we went. Flashback to 1959 and I’m pedaling to Elwood Kindle School!View attachment 1073875



Those were the days.  Beautiful bike.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 1, 2019)

57pack said:


> That’s what I was doing when I took the picture of the Schwinn!
> Yes, it’s a very nice view. We were lucky enough to buy this lot and build our house here in 1990. If you look hard enough you can spot my 1953 Arkansas Traveler moored at the dock.



What a lot!!!  Cool boat. I ran a '59 Crestliner Jetstreak about 20 years back!


----------

